# Found Tic after Stronghold treament



## nyck (Jan 22, 2012)

Just found a tic on my dogs front leg ,but we only gave him the Stronghold treatment 2 weeks ago
Can they still get them but they die off quicker ?? What the point of paying out for treaments if they still get them

I have managed to remove it ok

thanks


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Stronghold doesn't treat Ticks.

It does Fleas, roundworm, heartworm and mites and lice but NOT Ticks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nyck said:


> Just found a tic on my dogs front leg ,but we only gave him the Stronghold treatment 2 weeks ago
> Can they still get them but they die off quicker ?? What the point of paying out for treaments if they still get them
> 
> I have managed to remove it ok
> ...


As far as I knew with Stronghold which is active ingrediant Selemectin the flea or tick has to be bite and feed to be killed, to make 100% sure Ive checked and apparently the selemectin (active ingrediant) is absorbed in the dog/cats blood stream and body fat. So that when the flea/tick feeds it them basically gets poisoned and it kills it. So it does not kill on contact, which would explain why they still get on the animal and attach themselves.

Sprays I believe kill on contact.

If you want to read more, Ive attached the link to the site that I checked to make sure I had it right before posting.
Revolution Flea Control - All about Revolution For Pets.

In the article its referred to as Revolution, but its just the trade/product name that Stronghold (selemectin) is known by in the states.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> As far as I knew with Stronghold which is active ingrediant Selemectin the flea or tick has to be bite and feed to be killed, to make 100% sure Ive checked and apparently the selemectin (active ingrediant) is absorbed in the dog/cats blood stream and body fat. So that when the flea/tick feeds it them basically gets poisoned and it kills it. So it does not kill on contact, which would explain why they still get on the animal and attach themselves.
> 
> Sprays I believe kill on contact.
> 
> ...


This is what the Stronghold website says it treats, no mention of Ticks?

What does Stronghold for dogs treat/prevent against?
Fleas and flea eggs on your dog
Flea eggs and flea larvae in your dogs environment
Roundworm intestinal infections
Heartworm disease
Biting lice
Sarcoptic mange
Stronghold dog flea treatment can also be used as part of treatment for flea allergy dermatitis


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Redice said:


> This is what the Stronghold website says it treats, no mention of Ticks?
> 
> What does Stronghold for dogs treat/prevent against?
> Fleas and flea eggs on your dog
> ...


Just been doing some more checking and came up with something interesting selemectin under the USA brand name or revolution says this

Selamectin is a very broad spectrum parasiticide with good efficacy against a broad range of internal and external parasites. However the only tick Revolution claims to work against is Dermacentor variabilis, the American Dog Tick. The label warns that in heavy tick infestations, complete tick efficacy may not be achieved after the first dose,so an additional dose may be given two weeks later, with monthly dosing continuing after that. 
Petshed Petcyclopedia : All About Revolution Flea Tick

So I checked what ticks we have in the UK most affecting dogs and found this
Several types of ticks are commonly found on dogs and cats in the UK. The sheep tick, Ixodes ricinus, is also known as the deer tick and infests not only pets, but also humans and other animals. Cats and dogs may also pick up hedgehog ticks, Ixodes hexagonus, and British dog ticks, Ixodes canisuga. Rhipicephalus spp and Dermacentor spp are other possibilities.
UK.Merial.com : Pet Owners : Dogs : Ticks

So although tick species Dermacentor is in the UK and can affect Cats and dogs its not the most common by far and as Stronghold/Revolution/active ingrediant Selemectin only is effective on one type Dermacentor, one of the lesser ones that effect dogs and cats here, then that explains why its not marketed as effective against ticks here in the UK. So not only the method it kills fleas and ticks and wont stop them getting on the animal and will only kill them when they feed would exlain why there is still a tick attached. Not only that it doesnt work on all the UK ticks most common found on dogs an cats in the UK anyway.

Glad we finally got to the bottom of that one and why there is conflicting information on stronghold/Revolution/selemectin.


----------

